# Anyone heard of black fire boards?



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

They're what you'd expect to find at Target, WallMart, ToyRUs. Save your money and buy a quality used board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Anything here will be superior to that. 

The Rossignol Myth (sz 139, 144) is $107 after the coupon code. Hard to go wrong at that price on a brand new board from a major/reputable brand.

Women's Snowboards | evo outlet


----------

